# Antriebe melden sich nicht wieder am Profibus an, Hilfe!!!!



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe Technik wissenden,

wir haben eine Anlage an der 9 Antrieb mit integriertem Servo Umrichter enthalten sind.
Sobald wir einen Antrieb von Profibus nehmen, melden sich unregelmäßig der eine oder andere mal nich wieder automatisch an.
Es gibt auch Zeiten da melden sich alle wieder automatisch an, was könnte das sein???
1. Verkabelung mal durchschaun
2. Antriebsregler mal den Profibusasic durchforsten
3. SPS S7 400 nach Fehler suchen
4... hier kommen eure Vorschläge...

Danke schon mal vorab für eure Hilfe!!!!!

Wolfgang


----------



## Balou (31 Juli 2004)

Moin

Von welcher Firma sind die Antriebe?
was für Meldungen stehen in der HW Diagnose drin?
Melden sich die Servos denn auch nicht wenn du mit dem PG die erreichbaren Teilnehmer aufrufst?
Wie wird die PB Adresse der Servos eingestellt im Parametermenü oder mit Schaltern?
Könnte evtl ein Adress-Problem sein das sich die Umrichter mit Falscher oder garkeiner Adresse am PB anmelden oder die PB schnittstelle mus erst durch neustart der Anlage neu Initialisiert werden (wenn du nur den PB abklemmst).
Normaler weise versucht die CPU den verlorengegangenen Slave wieder zu finden.

MfG Balou


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2004)

Moin,Moin,

schon mal danke für die ntwort!
Es sind Lenze Antriebe mit integriertem Servo Umrichter.
Doch mit der Software direkt auf den Umrichter gar kein Problem.
Die Adresse wird im Parametermenü eingestellt.
Wenn wir den Bus Spannungslos schalten und dann wieder Spannung anlegen, melden sich alle Antriebe ohne Ausfall wieder an.
Das komische ist halt nur, dass sich mal alle anmelden und mal nicht. Macht macht das gleiche Spielchen noch einmal is halt mal einer oder mehrere weg. Im System sind ca.29 Teilnehmer am Bus mit 1,5Mbit.
Im Strang sind noch jeweils vor den 9 Antriebe eine CPU und hinter den 9 Antrieben ein Digitales Messystem.
Sollten wir mal eine spezial Firma für Profibussysteme bemühen, was meinst Du?

Wolfgang


----------



## Martin Glarner (1 August 2004)

Hallo Wolfgang

Es könnte sein, dass du die Grenze der maximalen Teilnehmer pro Segment überschritten hast. Nach Siemens dürfen pro Segment nur 32 Teilnehmer angeschlossen sein, auch wenn die maximale Kabellänge für die aktuelle Baudrate noch nicht erreicht wurde. Es muss ein Repeater eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Ralf (1 August 2004)

Ich hatte mal so ein Problem mit der defekten Profibus-Karte bei einem Regler (der hatte über den Schirm Überspannung abbekommen)
Gelegendlich verabschiedeten sich (der kaputte Regler störte wohl) ein oder mehrere Teilnehmer, gelegendlich nur der defekte Regler. Manchmal funzte auch alles.
Fehlersuche ist bei sowas natürlich Grausam.
Nimm mal reihenweise immer einen einzelnen Teilnehmer vom Bus und Teste.

Viel Glück

Ralf

P.S. Seitdem empfehle ich überigens jedem, den Schirm an der Schaltschrankeinführung sauber zu erden, hätte mir 'ne Menge Ärger erspart!

P.P.S. Hierzu http://www.hta-be.bfh.ch/~wwwfbus/pcc/profibus/planung/installation/2111_v10.pdf


----------



## Balou (1 August 2004)

Moin 

Frag mal beim Hersteller der Umrichter nach ob das Problem bekannt ist.
Hab irgendwo mal gehört das sich Baugruppen inerhalb einere Bestimmten Zeit fertig melden müssen sonst werden sie net angesprochen.

Soweit ich weiß macht aber die CPU jede menge Versuche einen ausgefallen Slave zu finden.

Wo sitzten die Umrichter im PB dierekt hinter der CPU oder sind die schon etwas weiter voneinander weg.
Wenn ja kann es sein das der Spannungspegel am Bus zu gering ist und deshalb keine Kommunikation herscht.
bedenke die Übergangswiederstände in den Steckern.
Ich würde es mal mit dem Repeater versuchen.

Kann es evtl sein das die Umrichter schneller hochlaufen als der PB und dadurch die PB schnittstelle im Umrichter sich abschaltet weil kein Bus vorhanden?

Sowas Passiert uns manchmal beim neustart einer Anlage wir haben da Indramat drin und die laufen manchmal net sauber hoch

MfG Balou


----------



## Kurt (1 August 2004)

Hallo Wolfgang,
nehme an, du hast einen Motec mit Profibus FIF Modul
also einen Motor mit eingebautem 8200 vector Umrichter und 
aufgesetztem Profibus Modul E82ZAFPC0xx.

Ich schliesse mich der Ansicht - vermutlich EMV Verdrahtung - an!
Schirm beidseitig auflegen, niederohmige Verbindung zwischen Elementen.
Am Modul ist ein Schalter für den Abschlusswiderstand.
Wenn du das Modul extern mit 24V versorgst, lebt und kommuniziert es 
auch wenn du die Leistungsversorgung abschaltest.

Zur Fehleranalyse:
wenn sich der böse Teilnehmer nicht mehr meldet, dann die
zwei LED's am FIF Modul checken:
-> grün leuchtet wenn das Modul mit dem FU quatscht.
-> gelb leuchtet, wenn am Profibus gequatscht wird.

zusätzlich unterstützt der Umrichter (Modul) sehr viel an Diagnose.
Ab Codestelle 1500, kannst du Vieles auslesen
C1509 - Stationsadresse
C1515/1516 - Aktion bei KommFehler
C1517 - Baudrate
C1516 - letzte empfangene Konfigurationsdaten
C1530 - Diagnose 
C1531 - diverse Telegrammzähler (zählt wenn kommuniziert/parametriert)

Du müsst aber lesen:
Beim Hersteller gibt es unter
http://www.lenze.de/DownloadareaASP...5&application=Betriebsanleitungen&language=DE
das Kommunikationshandbuch Profibus mit den Details.

Sonstige Doku 
http://www.lenze.de/DownloadareaASP/lf05.html -> Betriebsanleitungen -> deutsch -> Elektronik -> Vernetzung ...

Kurt


----------



## Wolfgang (1 August 2004)

*Danke!!*

Danke allen, für die wirklich guten Tipp´s!!!

Werde morgen am Montag das ganze noch mal in Angriff nehmen, melde mich und poste dann mal was dabei raus gekommen ist.

Wie gesagt Danke noch einmal !   

Hoffentlich geht es mir nich so wie dem Smile´s hier:  :roll:  :shock:  :?: 

Bis bald Wolfgang


----------



## Kurt (8 September 2004)

Hallo Mr. Wolfgang,

wie ist die Geschichte ausgegangen?
Das Danke Danke hilft nicht viel. 
Um weiterzukommen, wäre molto interessant:
- wo lag das Problem?
- wie wurde es gefunden?
- welche Abhilfe - Lösung?

leider lästig aber:
_Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!_
kurt


----------



## Ralle (9 September 2004)

Ich geb Kurt fast Recht, würde mich auch interessieren, woran es lag.

Aber Kurt schrieb:



> leider lästig aber:
> _Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!_



Stimmt so nicht, ich kenn noch mehr, z.Bsp. Fußpilz.  :?


----------



## Kurt (9 September 2004)

sollte werden...:

leider bin ich lästig aber: 
_Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!_ 
kurt


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2004)

Ja, sorry natürlich haben wir einige Ursachen erkannt.
- Die SPS war eine S7 der Reihe 4XX mit 2 Port( 1x12Mbaud und 1x1,5Mbaud). Auf dem 1,5Mbaud Port Lief die Anlage nicht stabil.
 Es wurde dann eine S7 der Reihe 4XX mit 1 Port eingesetzt und schon war es stabil. Hm, k.a. woran das gelegen haben könnte. Nachforschungen bei Siemens wurden dann auch nach kurzer Zeit eingestellt.
- Die Verkabelung wurde optimiert um diese Fehlerquelle auch noch auszuschließen.

Heute läuft die Anlage einwandfrei. 

Es handelte sich um Servo Antriebe mit integriertem Servoumrichter und nicht die Reihe Motec(Frequenzumrichter) der Fa.Lenze.

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Runtime (19 Oktober 2004)

bei sowas ist es immer ganz nützlich , wenn man ein Diagnose-Repeater einbaut... 

sollte man meiner Meinung nach bei allen komplexen Profibus Netzen machen... gerade für T-Verzweigungen...


Wir hatten mal eine Analge mit 3 Roboterzellen und 2 Robi´s pro Zelle gebaut...dort haben wir in jeder Zelle einen Diagnose Repeater eingesetzt... vorher hatten wir auch starke Probleme mit dem Bus - danach war das kein Problem mehr...


Als Tipp : 

Der Diagnose Repeater von Bosch und Siemens ist der gleiche , nur dass der Bosch billiger ist ;-)

mfg

Thorsten


----------



## marera 127 (8 Dezember 2007)

Balou schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Frag mal beim Hersteller der Umrichter nach ob das Problem bekannt ist.
> Hab irgendwo mal gehört das sich Baugruppen inerhalb einere Bestimmten Zeit fertig melden müssen sonst werden sie net angesprochen.
> ...


 


Oder die Umrichter laufen zu langsam hoch, um zu testen ob es daran liegt, Überbrücke ich die Verbindung und simuliere eine Eingangssignal währen des Hochlauftestes. Wenn nach dem Test der Zustandsabfragen alles läuft ist alles O.K. . Natürlich ist das keine Dauerlösung.


----------



## jabba (8 Dezember 2007)

Hallo marera 127,

neu im Forum,

ich denke nach drei jahren ist das Problem wahrscheinlich gelöst  .

Bei der Suche immer auf das Alter der Themen achten.


----------



## marera 127 (9 Dezember 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo marera 127,
> 
> neu im Forum,
> 
> ...


 


Issst ja peinlich, merci.:icon_redface:


----------

